#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هل نحن نسرف فى إستخدام الماء أثناء الوضـــــــــــــــــــوء؟ ...ولكن ما هو الحل؟

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

هل نحن نسرف فى إستخدام الماء أثناء الوضـــــــــــــــــــوء؟ ...

لاحظوا صنبور المياه مفتوح على آخره
وكذلك إستعمال المتوضأ ليده اليسرى بدلا من اليمنى


لاحظوا صنبور المياه مفتوح على آخره


لاحظوا صنبور المياه مفتوح على آخره
:
:
:
فهل الله ورسوله يرضيان عن إسرافنا ذلك
والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول:



ولكن ما هو الحل حتى يمكننا أن نتجب أن نكون حاشا الله من أصحاب النــــــار؟

----------


## jasmine rose

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم مر بسعد وهو يتوضأ فقال ما هذا السرف يا سعد؟ فقال : في الوضوء سرف ؟ قال نعم وان كنت علي نهر جاري. 
الحديث يدل علي كراهة الاسراف في الماء في الغسل والوضوء ووجوب الاقتصاد وقد اجمع العلماء علي النهي عن الاسراف في الماء ولو كان علي شاطئ النهر. 
مش الوضوء بس إللي إحنا بنسرف فيه..

إسراف الماء له أشكال كتيرة مش في الوضوء بس.

في الغسيل.. سواء غسيل ملابس أو سيارة أو غيره.. و أثناء غسل الأسنان.. و أثناء الحلاقة عندكوا إنتوا الرجالة..في أعمال التنظيف المنزلية.. و قالولنا أيام المدرسة إن الفلاحين بيسرفوا في المية أثناء الري.

غير إللي المية مش بتعجبه عشان سخنت يقوم مفضي الإزازة على جنب 

و الإتنين الحبيبة إللي عمالين يلعبوا بالخرطوم و يرشوا على بعض ميه  :2: 

و لما يسيبوا بعض تقوم السكرة ماسكة كباية الماية و هوب في وش المسكين  :Wacko: 

و أم محمد إللي مش عايزة ولاد نفيسة يلعبوا قدام بيتها تقوم رامية جردلين مية في الشارع  :3: 

الإسراف له أشكال كتيرة برده  ::$: 

شكرا على اللفتة و دمت بخير  :f:

----------


## jasmine rose

إن إحنا نتجنب النار دي حاجة محتاجة مننا أكتر من عدم إسراف المياه..

في حياتنا فجوة كبيرة بتفصل بينا و بين السنة النبوية و تعاليم الدين عموما.

بس بالنسبة للمية أرى إن الحل الوحيد للحد من إستهلاك المواطنين للماء و إهدارهم ليه.. أرى إن الحل الوحيد هو رفع تكاليف إستهلاك المياه.. يعني رفع قيمة الفاتورة و تبقى ( مشطشطة )  ::evil:: 

كده الناس غصب عنهم مش هيهدروا مية.. ما أدب إلا أدب القرش  :2: 

عشان لا توعية بالتليفزيون و الجرايد و المجلات نافعة.. و لا دين و سنة نافعين.. يبقى بجد ما أدب إلا أدب القرش !!


لأن بجد مشكلة إهدار المياه دي مشكلة كبيرة خاصة و إن المياه العذبة أصبحت مهددة و على حسب كلام العلماء المية في المستقبل القريب مهددة بالنضوب.. الكلام ده بيشمل مياه الكرة الأرضية كلها.. بما فيها نهر النيل !!

كل يوم بنفقد آبار بتجف و مسطحات عذبة بتتبخر بفعل الإرتفاع الملحوظ في درجات الحرارة.. و على عكس كل الموارد تبقى المياه هي المورد الوحيد الذي لا يوجد له بديل.

إتفضلوا المقال ده من جريدة المصري اليوم السنة قبل إللي فاتت /
أخباراليوم  السبت31/3/2007
تحذير أولي: 
الجفاف يهدد النيل و9 أنهار أخري في العالم

في الوقت الذي كان العالم يحتفل باليوم العالمي للمياه في 22 مارس اصدر الصندوق العالمي لحماية الحياة البرية تقريرا مفزعا يحذر من ان اكبر عشرة انهار في العالم ومن بينها نهر النيل مهددة بالجفاف بصورة تنذر بوقوع مجاعة مائية تهدد حياة ملايين البشر ممن يعيشون في احواض هذه الانهار. يقول التقرير ان الحضارة الانسانية تؤثر علي ضفاف الانهار وطوال الاف السنين كانت العلاقة بين الانهار والحضارة الانسانية متزنة.. ولكن خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية اختل التوازن البيئي بشدة بسبب الزيادة السكانية الرهيبة والتنمية الاقتصادية غير المنضبطة وتوجه اغلب الدول الي التصنيع وادت كل هذه العناصر الي تحولات غير مسبوقة في النظام والتنوع البيئي للانهار.. ويحذر التقرير الحكومات من انها ستدفع في المستقبل القريب ثمنا باهظا لتراضيها في المحافظة علي الانهار والاراضي الرطبة المحيطة بها من مستنقعات وبرك وبحيرات مشيرا الي ان 41 % من سكان العالم يعيشون في احواض الانهار تحت وطأة شح شديد للمياه ورغم عدم وجود دورات حول القيمة الاقتصادية للانهار الا ان التقرير قدرها بمليارات الدولارات. والي جانب نهر النيل تضم قائمة الانهار العشرة الكبري في العالم المهددة بالجفاف نهر 'سالوين' و'لايلاتا' و'الدانوب' وريوجراند' و'جنجيز' و'اندواس' و'موراي دارلينج' و'يانجتسي' و'ميكونج' وخمسة من هذه الانهار في اسيا.
ومن بين قائمة الاخطار التي تهدد الانهار تقف التغيرات المناخية باعتبارها التهديد الاكبر وبصفة خاصة في حالة نهر النيل الذي يتميز حسب التقرير بحساسية تجاه درجات الحرارة حيث تضيع كمية كبيرة من مياهه بسبب البخر.. وبسبب مروره في مناطق قاحلة لمسافة تزيد علي 3000 كيلو متر في السودان في جنوب مصر. ويحذر التقرير من ان التغيرات المناخية ستجعل مصر اكثر جفافا وسخونة مشيرا الي ان انخفاض تدفق النيل بنسبة 20 % سيحرم مصر والسودان من وصول المياه ويعرقل تنفيذ اتفاقيات تقاسم المياه الموقعة بينهما.. ويقول التقرير ان التغيرات المناخية لن تؤدي فقط الي ارتفاع مستوي مياه البحر وبالتالي اختلاط مياه البحر مع المياه العذبة السطحية والجوفية في المدن الساحلية.. انما ستؤثر ايضا علي معدلات البخر في النيل ودورات حدوث هوجات الجفاف والفيضان ويحذر التقرير من ان دول حوض النيل ستواجه ندرة شديدة في المياه بحلول عام 2025 تجعل من الصعب الاستمرار في تطبيق اتفاقيات تقاسم مياه نهر النيل الموقعة بين مصر والسودان والتي لم تكن بقية الدول العشر الواقعة علي حوض النيل طرفا فيها.. ويقول التقرير ان استمرار الاهمال الذي يتعرض له النيل يمكن ان يؤدي الي توترات سياسية بين دول حوض النيل ويفجر مجاعة غذائية نظرا لان جزءا كبيرا من سكان اكثر من 25 مدينة ترتبط حياتها بالنيل يعتمدون بالكامل علي الاسماك كمصدر طعام.ويري التقرير ان استمرار الاوضاع علي ما هي عليه يهدد بكارثة بيئية علي صعيد التنوع البيئي.. حيث تضم بيئة حوض النيل سلسلة فريدة من الطيور النادرة والاحياء المائية من سلاحف واسماك ويقدر التقرير احتياجات مصر التي يعيش جميع سكانها تقريبا علي دلتا النهر بما يقرب من 76 مليار متر مكعب من المياه.. ويحذر التقرير من ان انخفاض مستويات المياه في النيل بصورة تجعله يعجز عن الوفاء بحصتها الحالية التي تبلغ 55 مليار متر مكعب سيفجر ازمة مائية شديدة.. ويقول جايمي بيتوك مدير البرنامج العالمي للمياه العذبة في الصندوق ان التخطيط السييء وضعف حماية المناطق الطبيعية يقود حتما الي النتيجة المنطقية بأن استمرار تدفق النهر لن يدوم الي الابد.

دمت بخير  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم مر بسعد وهو يتوضأ فقال ما هذا السرف يا سعد؟ فقال : في الوضوء سرف ؟ قال نعم وان كنت علي نهر جاري. 
> الحديث يدل علي كراهة الاسراف في الماء في الغسل والوضوء ووجوب الاقتصاد وقد اجمع العلماء علي النهي عن الاسراف في الماء ولو كان علي شاطئ النهر.
> 
> 
> مش الوضوء بس إللي إحنا بنسرف فيه..
> 
> إسراف الماء له أشكال كتيرة مش في الوضوء بس. 
> ...





 :f2: 
شكرا عزيزتى ياسمين
على إسهابك فى ذكر المجالات الكثيرة
التى فيها نسرف فى إستخدام المياه النقية
 (والتى نفترض أنها صالحة للشرب!)


ولكن ما هو الحل حتى يمكننا أن نتجب أن نكون حاشا الله من أصحاب النــــــار؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> شكرا عزيزتى ياسمين
> على إسهابك فى ذكر المجالات الكثيرة
> التى فيها نسرف فى إستخدام المياه النقية
> (والتى نفترض أنها صالحة للشرب!)
> 
> 
> ولكن ما هو الحل حتى يمكننا أن نتجب أن نكون حاشا الله من أصحاب النــــــار؟
> [/center]


 :f2: 
شكرا عزيزتى ياسمين
 بعد إعتمادى لردى عليكى وجدت أنك قد شاركتى بمشاركة قيمة جديدة وأشكرك على إهتمامك الزائد بهذا الموضوع الحيوى والهام...

سأتناول كوب من الشاى المنعنع ثم أتواصل معكى...

----------


## jasmine rose

بالهناء و الشفاء  ::$: 

و متابعين بإذن الله,,

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*فين شايك المنعنع دة من زمان يا كتور وحشتنا تعليقاتك ولمساتك السحرية
بالنسبة للموضوع ما شاء الله حضرتك والاستاذة ياسمين مش محتاجين لاضافة
خاصة جملة ياسمين 
ام محمد واولاد نفيسة صطفة غريبة أنا ومراتي ماشي يا ياسمين هههههههههه
المهم اسراف المياه ناتج من كثرتها لو قلت المياه اكيد هنعرف نحافظ عليها
لانه لا يقدر النعمة الا من هو محروم منها
انا زرت أقارب لي في الحامول والبراري وهناك مقدسين لنقطة المية
ومحافظين عليها بدرجة عالية جدا
اذن المشكلة هي توفير المية للشعب لكننا شعب مهمل ومستحيل نلتفت للنقطة دي الا بعد فوات الاوان
وبصراحة موضوع رائع وان كان به نقص فقد اكتمل بمشاركة ياسمين

قريبا*

----------


## jasmine rose

> *فين شايك المنعنع دة من زمان يا كتور وحشتنا تعليقاتك ولمساتك السحرية
> بالنسبة للموضوع ما شاء الله حضرتك والاستاذة ياسمين مش محتاجين لاضافة
> خاصة جملة ياسمين 
> ام محمد واولاد نفيسة صطفة غريبة أنا ومراتي ماشي يا ياسمين هههههههههه
> المهم اسراف المياه ناتج من كثرتها لو قلت المياه اكيد هنعرف نحافظ عليها
> لانه لا يقدر النعمة الا من هو محروم منها
> انا زرت أقارب لي في الحامول والبراري وهناك مقدسين لنقطة المية
> ومحافظين عليها بدرجة عالية جدا
> اذن المشكلة هي توفير المية للشعب لكننا شعب مهمل ومستحيل نلتفت للنقطة دي الا بعد فوات الاوان
> ...


 

أخي العزيز  :f: 

إحنا مش شعب مهمل.. إحنا شعب سلبي.. حالنا حال الأمة كلها.. مش في إسراف المية بس.. إحنا بنسرف و بنتساهل في حجات تانية كتير ما تقلش خطورة و أهمية عن المية.
( لو قلت المياه اكيد هنعرف نحافظ عليها ).. ده على أساس إن المال السايب يعلم السرقة؟؟يمكن عندك حق !!
أيوة إحنا بنسرق المية.. بنسرف في إستخدامها و مش عاملين حساب الأجيال الجاية إللي هتعاني جفاف شديد بسبب إستهتارنا .. بنسرق منهم المية !!
سبب تناقص المياه العذبة المستمر بيرجع للإسراف و للعوامل المناخية المستجدة إللي برده إحنا السبب فيها.
العوامل المناخية زي مثلا إرتفاع درجة الحرارة.. سببه الرئيسي الإحتباس الحراري في الكره الأرضية.. إللي نتج عن سوء إستخدامنا للطاقة و إستهتارنا بعواقب تلوث الهواء.
أنشأنا مصانع بل مدن صناعية بتضخ للهواء كل يوم كميات كبيرة جدا من الملوثات إللي أدت لتفاقم مشكلة الإحتباس الحراري.
ده غير المركبات إللي بتشارك هي كمان في تلويث الهواء.. و المبيدات و و و....
كل ده عشان نعيش في رفاهية.. و الجيل إللي جي هو إللي هيدفع تمن رفاهيتنا!! إترفهنا على حساب الأجيال الجاية !!
لا شافوا رفاهية و لا إتمتعوا بتطور و مش هيلاقوا حتى المية يشربوها !!
معلومة عرفتها من المنتدى : كل المياه العذبة إللي في الدنيا هتجف إلا مياه بئر زمزم سيظل يتدفق بالمياه العذبة حتى يوم الدين بأمر الرحمن.

والله نفسي من زمان أشتغل و أعيش في سوريا بس شكلي كده هحود على مكة :gp: 

و أهو نبقى جمب الحبيب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم  :l2:  


أستاذ محمد  :f: 

شكرا على إطرائك اللطيف و إن كان ليا تعليق سغنن عليه لو تسمح,,

الموضوع على عكس ما حضرتك ذكرت,, محتاج إضافة.

و كمان مش فيه نقص و لا حاجة.. أي موضوع نقاشي بيطرح دايما بيحتاج مشاركات الأعضاء و إضافاتهم.

ممكن مشاركة العضو تكون إضافة معلومات و مساهمة في إثراء الموضوع.. أو مشاركة بتعبر عن الإعجاب بالموضوع و الشكر عليه.. أو مشاركة بالإختلاف في الرأي مع صاحب الموضوع.

يعني دكتور جمال مفتتح لموضوع المناقشة و مبدء ليه.. و أنا و إنت و بقيت الأعضاء مكملين للموضوع بمشاراكاتنا. لأنه موضوع مطروح للنقاش.

أنا بس حبيت أعلق على كلمة نقص دي لأنها أحرجتني أنا  :Poster Oops: 

شفت أنا صريحة إزاي  :: 

و أنا عرفه حضرتك عفوي و مش قصدك حاجة و بعتبرك أخويا الكبير و بحترمك جدا و إلا ما كنتش عقبت على ردك  ::$: 


شفت تعليقي سغنن خالص إزاي  ::  


دمت بود أخي العزيز  :f2:

----------


## jasmine rose

> إتفضلوا المقال ده من جريدة المصري اليوم السنة قبل إللي فاتت /
> 
> دمت بخير



أخبار اليوم  :Poster Oops:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أخي العزيز  
> إحنا مش شعب مهمل.. إحنا شعب سلبي.. حالنا حال الأمة كلها.. مش في إسراف المية بس.. إحنا بنسرف و بنتساهل في حجات تانية كتير ما تقلش خطورة و أهمية عن المية.





نعم نحن  شعب  سلبى  ولكن غصب عننا هما اللى خلونا سلبيين بغرض إحتفاظهم لكراسى  السلطة والحكم إلى أبد الأبدين أسرة واحدة حزب واحد إلى مالانهاية! ويالها من توراد خواطر بالأمس فقط كانت هذه مشاركتى فى قاعة الشعر العامى:











> 





> يعني دكتور جمال مفتتح لموضوع المناقشة و مبدء ليه.. و أنا و إنت و بقيت الأعضاء مكملين للموضوع بمشاراكاتنا. لأنه موضوع مطروح للنقاش.


 


*كلام جميل* و *كلام* معقول 
*مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه*

 




> أنا بس حبيت أعلق على كلمة نقص دي لأنها أحرجتني أنا 
> 
> شفت أنا صريحة إزاي  
> و أنا عرفه حضرتك عفوي و مش قصدك حاجة و بعتبرك أخويا الكبير و بحترمك جدا و إلا ما كنتش عقبت على ردك  
> 
> شفت تعليقي سغنن خالص إزاي   
> 
> 
> دمت بود أخي العزيز


محمد حب يجاملك 
والكمال لله وحده سبحانه تعالى 
وخرجت منه الكلمات 
بكل عفوية غير مقصودة

----------


## jasmine rose

> محمد حب يجاملك 
> والكمال لله وحده سبحانه تعالى 
> وخرجت منه الكلمات 
> بكل عفوية غير مقصودة


أكيد طبعا خرجت بعفوية ده أستاذ محمد رجب مهدية يعني البساطة يعني التلقائية يعني أخويا الكبير  :Poster Oops:

----------


## السماوي

*ياحاج جمال انت ملقتش غير الوضوء تعمل عليه موضوع لتوفير الميه

ياحاج الست سنية سايبة الميه ترخ  من الحنفيه والاسطي عبده كل يوم يرش الشارع ادام المحل  ببرميل ميه ومواسير الميه بتضرب ليل ونهار في الشوارع وبيطلع منها ميه بتغرق الشارع ده غير الحنفيات البايظة في المدارس والمصالح والبيوت  وكمان الكومبليشن البايظ الي شغال بيسرسب في القاعدة ليل ونهار

وكمان ايه حكاية الايد الشمال الي بتتكلم عليها دي  ماهو معروف في الطهارة والوضوء ان فيه حاجات بتتعمل باليد اليمين وحاجات بتتعمل باليد الشمال  ولا انت معندكش فكرة ياحاج 

ياحاج سيب الناس تتوضا وتطهر وتصلي وتعبد ربنا  مجتش على الوضوء ياحاج وعندك 100 حاجة تانية تضرب يها المثل  اشمعنى يعني حكاية الوضوء دي الي نقحت عليك وزعلتك 

ده كمان شوية هنلاقيك بتقول ان سبب ازمة حديد التسليح بناء المساجد  وايه يعني لما نعمل مساجد من غير مأذنة ولا يمكن انارة المساجد بالليل سبب في زيادة استهلاك الكهربا 

ومشعارف ايه الي دخل ليلى مراد في حكاية ترشد استهلاك المية والوضوء 

ده الوضوء على الوضوء نور على نور 

خلاص بقى الوضوء هو الي بيخلص الميه وعامل فيها ازمه

ياحاج سيب الناس تتوضا وتصلي  وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ياحاج جمال انت ملقتش غير الوضوء تعمل عليه موضوع لتوفير الميه
> 
> ياحاج الست سنية سايبة الميه ترخ من الحنفيه والاسطي عبده كل يوم يرش الشارع ادام المحل ببرميل ميه ومواسير الميه بتضرب ليل ونهار في الشوارع وبيطلع منها ميه بتغرق الشارع ده غير الحنفيات البايظة في المدارس والمصالح والبيوت وكمان الكومبليشن البايظ الي شغال بيسرسب في القاعدة ليل ونهار
> 
> وكمان ايه حكاية الايد الشمال الي بتتكلم عليها دي ماهو معروف في الطهارة والوضوء ان فيه حاجات بتتعمل باليد اليمين وحاجات بتتعمل باليد الشمال ولا انت معندكش فكرة ياحاج 
> 
> ياحاج سيب الناس تتوضا وتطهر وتصلي وتعبد ربنا مجتش على الوضوء ياحاج وعندك 100 حاجة تانية تضرب يها المثل اشمعنى يعني حكاية الوضوء دي الي نقحت عليك وزعلتك 
> 
> ده كمان شوية هنلاقيك بتقول ان سبب ازمة حديد التسليح بناء المساجد وايه يعني لما نعمل مساجد من غير مأذنة ولا يمكن انارة المساجد بالليل سبب في زيادة استهلاك الكهربا 
> ...


أنت تانى على الصبح يا سِماوى؟!...أصطبح بيك فى موضوع كوريا الشمالية ألاقيك كمان هنا؟!....إييه الهنا إللى أنا فيه...حد يحسدنى علشان أتحرم من الهنا السِماوى ده!

الموضوع ما زال مطروح للمناقشة وهو مازال فى بدايته ...وإن بدأنا بمياه الوضوء فلأننا شعب متدين وعندما نبدأ بمياه الوضوء فليس بتقليل من شأن الوضوء أو الصلاة حاشا الله...ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى:









فهل صبرت يا سِماوى...أن الصبر جميل
أما بخصوص ليلى مراد فهذه كانت خارج سياق المناقشة فى فترة الفاصل وهذا شئ يخصنى ويخص موضوعى فإذا كان الموضوع مش على مزاجك فغير الموضوع أو بالبلدى غير المحطة يا سِماوى...




> وكمان ايه حكاية الايد الشمال الي بتتكلم عليها دي ماهو معروف في الطهارة والوضوء ان فيه حاجات بتتعمل باليد اليمين وحاجات بتتعمل باليد الشمال ولا انت معندكش فكرة ياحاج


إرجع  للصورة  يا سِماوى  وإنت تلاقى  إنك بتهاجم  وبتنتقد  وأنت  مش فاهم  قصدى للأسف  ...يا سِماوى  الرسام  اللى رسم الصورة  أنا مش  حوضح  الصورة حتوضح!


لاحظوا صنبور المياه مفتوح على آخره
وكذلك إستعمال المتوضأ ليده اليسرى بدلا من اليمنى
قارن يا سِماوى بين تعليقى و الكلام اللى جوه الصورة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ها نحن بعيدا  عن الوضوء  وماء الوضوء 


ها هى المياه تهدر بلا حساب فى واحد من ميادين الجيزة


الماء و الخضرة و الوجه الحسن!

 
الميه تروى العطشان

----------


## السماوي

*ههههههه
عاوز تتحسد و تتحرم مني ياحاج جمال عشان تاخد راحتك مع الشباب هههههههه
ده انا حبيبك وعلى رأي حكيم مشهسيبك تبعد عني مشهسيبك تهرب مني* 




> [center]
> الماء و الخضرة و الوجه الحسن! 
> الميه تروى العطشان


*ياسلااااام
الصورة فيها حاجات حلوة كتير ومليانة معاني
تقدر تقولي ياحاج ايه سبب وجود الحجارة والبلاط الي حوالين ماسورة الميه*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ياسلااااام*
> *الصورة فيها حاجات حلوة كتير ومليانة معاني*
> *تقدر تقولي ياحاج ايه سبب وجود الحجارة والبلاط الي حوالين ماسورة الميه*






*فرع النيل فى ميدان الثورة  محاط بالسيارات من كل جانب!* 
بحكم إستمرارية وتدفق المياه فقد لجأ المشاة العبور فى هذه المنطقة الحيوية فى ميدان الثورة بالدقى إلى إقامة كبارى شبيهة بكبارى 15 مايو و6 أكتوبر وقصر النيل والجامعة وإمبابة وروض الفرج ليعبروا فرع النيل فى ميدان الثورة!...ولا تنسى أن تسلملى على ثورة 23 يوليو وثورة وإنتفاضة الحرامية التى حدثت أيام الراحل السادات وكل 6 إبريل وأنت سلبى!  :Poster Stupid:  :Beta2:

----------


## السماوي

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السماوي
> 					
> 
> *تقدر تقولي ياحاج ايه سبب وجود الحجارة والبلاط الي حوالين ماسورة الميه* 
> 
> 
>  
> بحكم إستمرارية وتدفق المياه فقد لجأ المشاة العبور فى هذه المنطقة الحيوية فى ميدان الثورة بالدقى إلى إقامة كبارى شبيهة بكبارى 15 مايو و6 أكتوبر وقصر النيل والجامعة وإمبابة وروض الفرج ليعبروا فرع النيل فى ميدان الثورة!...ولا تنسى أن تسلملى على ثورة 23 يوليو وثورة وإنتفاضة الحرامية التى حدثت أيام الراحل السادات وكل 6 إبريل وأنت سلبى!


*إجابة غلط ياحاج جمال ومعاك محاولة تانية 
ولا اقولك  هجاوب انا
الحجارة والبلاط الموجودين حوالين الماسورة ده علشان الناس تقف عليهم لما يحبو يشربو او يتوضو او حتى يغسلو وشهم وايديهم ويرطبو عن نفسهم من حرارة الشمس في الصيف*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**** الهدف الحقيقى  للموضوع *** هو إيجاد الحلول العملية للتقليل من إسرافنا فى إستخدام المياه الصالحة للشرب....

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أحمدك يا رب العالمين  على العقل والبصيرة التى وهبتنى إياها فها أنا بالملاحظة وجدت أننا حقا نسرف فى إستهلاك مياه الوضوء وكان الحل فى منتهى البساطة وسهل التطبيق بعد التعود عليه ألا وهو إستعمال أقل قدر من المياه بسرسبة المياه من الحنفية وكأننا نتوضأ بآخر قطرات المياه الموجودة فى العالم..تعودت أن أفتح صنبور المياه على آخره وهو من نوع جروهه الألمانى  بذراع ترفعها لنزول المياه وتخفضها للغلق وها أنا أرفعها رفعة قليلة بدلا من تلك الرفعة الهوجاء التى كنت أرفعها وبدلا من نزول الماء كالشلال ها أنا أبطئ قليلا فى وضوئى بدون أن ألغوص الحمام بطرطشة الماء نظرا لإندفاع شلال المياه فى الحوض وبسرسبة الماء تمكنت من التخلص من زروطة الحمام بالمياه الزائدة وكذلك فى ترشيدى لإستهلاك المياه...و أكيد أنت كذلك يمكنك أن تفعل ذلك...جرب ومش حتخسر أبدا :f2: 

الألمان وفروا فى إستهلاكهم للمياه بإستخدام مثل هذه الحنفيات الحديثة
وساحكى عنها غدا بإذن الله

----------


## القواس

> **** الهدف الحقيقى  للموضوع *** هو إيجاد الحلول العملية للتقليل من إسرافنا فى إستخدام المياه الصالحة للشرب....


*جانبك الصواب يا دكتور
و أصبحت تتكلم مثل الحكومه
و فاتك شيء مهم
و هو أنك تدفع قيمه ثابته في الشهر
سواء استخدمت المياه أم لا فما فائدة التوفير ؟؟؟؟؟؟
التوفير في الحفلات , المهرجانات , الرحلات الخارجيه , عربات الحراسه , الكهرباء
ما أحس به في جيبي داخل محفظتي
امضاء
سلبي بن سلبي
لكن كلامي حقيقي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *جانبك الصواب يا دكتور
> و أصبحت تتكلم مثل الحكومه
> و فاتك شيء مهم
> و هو أنك تدفع قيمه ثابته في الشهر
> سواء استخدمت المياه أم لا فما فائدة التوفير ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> التوفير في الحفلات , المهرجانات , الرحلات الخارجيه , عربات الحراسه , الكهرباء
> ما أحس به في جيبي داخل محفظتي
> امضاء
> سلبي بن سلبي
> لكن كلامي حقيقي*




 :: يا سيد قواس  (مشاركة القواس كانت بتاريخ  ٦ مايو ٢٠٠٩)   إذا كانت الحكومة  حرامية وغبية  فمش لازم نكون أيضا نحن  أغبياء مثلها  وهيا بنا نثور ضد هذا الغباء المستمر حتى الآن.....



*
***

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> أيوة إحنا بنسرق المية.. بنسرف في إستخدامها و مش عاملين حساب الأجيال الجاية إللي هتعاني جفاف شديد بسبب إستهتارنا .. بنسرق منهم المية !!
> سبب تناقص المياه العذبة المستمر بيرجع للإسراف و للعوامل المناخية المستجدة إللي برده إحنا السبب فيها.
> العوامل المناخية زي مثلا إرتفاع درجة الحرارة.. سببه الرئيسي الإحتباس الحراري في الكره الأرضية.. إللي نتج عن سوء إستخدامنا للطاقة و إستهتارنا بعواقب تلوث الهواء.
> أنشأنا مصانع بل مدن صناعية بتضخ للهواء كل يوم كميات كبيرة جدا من الملوثات إللي أدت لتفاقم مشكلة الإحتباس الحراري.
> ده غير المركبات إللي بتشارك هي كمان في تلويث الهواء.. و المبيدات و و و....
> كل ده عشان نعيش في رفاهية.. و الجيل إللي جي هو إللي هيدفع تمن رفاهيتنا!! إترفهنا على حساب الأجيال الجاية !!
> لا شافوا رفاهية و لا إتمتعوا بتطور و مش هيلاقوا حتى المية يشربوها !!


*تحية تقدير على مشاعرك النبيلة تجاه الأجيال القادمة 

و لكن يطرح السؤال نفسه ... ماذا فعلت الأجيال السابقة لنا ؟ 

لقد تسببت فيما نحن فيه من معاناة إحتباس حراري و إزدياد السرطانات و الأمراض الفتاكة 

فهل نحن مطالبون بأن نرفع حدود معاناتنا لنمنح الأجيال القادمة الفرص المثالية اللتي لم نعثر نحن عليها ؟

و لا ايه يا دكتور جمال*

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

> الألمان وفروا فى إستهلاكهم للمياه بإستخدام مثل هذه الحنفيات الحديثة
> وساحكى عنها غدا بإذن الله


*يا دكتور جمال 

هذه الصنابير ليست من أجل توفير المياه ، و لكن فائدتها الوحيدة و المصنوعة من أجلها هي الحد من التلوث و نقل الأمراض فهي غير قابلة للمس و تعمل بالخلايا الضوئية فمجرد أن تضع يدك أمامها تفتح المياه و بمجرد أن تبعد يدك تغلق المياه و ذلك لمنع إنتشار التلوث من يد ليد أخرى 

و هي مصنوعة للأغراض التجارية في الأساس حيث المعامل و المصانع و المطاعم و غيرها 

و فيها مشكلة تمنع إستعمالها في المنازل و هي أنك لا تستطيع من خلال إستعمالها العادي بالخلايا الضوئية تغيير درجة حرارة المياه حسبما تريد ( خلط الماء الساخن بالماء البارد ) فتضطر إلى تغيير خلاط المياه فيها ( يوضع أسفل الحوض غالباً ) لتصبح درجة حرارة المياه مثلما تريد 

يعني ما تنفعش في البيوت*

----------


## أيمن عبد العزيز

*نسيت أقول حاجة مهمة 

هذه الصنابير تعمل بالتيار الكهربي يعني إنقطعت الكهرباء يبقى لا في مية و لا نور 

في موديلات أحدث تعمل بالبطارية لكن برضو البطارية ضعفت يبقى مفيش مية*

----------


## الغريب41عام

موضوع جميل
واحسنت انك تكلمت عن الوضوء فالوضوء هو بدايه طاعه وهى الصلاة فلا يجب ان نتقرب الى الله وبدايه التقرب يجب الا تكون بمعصيه الاسراف فى الماء
اما من يرش امام المحل فلو شعر بتعاليم الاسلام بعد الاسراف فى الماء وهويتوضأ لكان هناك امل كبير ان يراجع نفسه
اصعب شىء ممكن ان اراة هونقطه ماء مهدرة ولقمه خبز ملقاة
وعن نفسى طرحت هذا الامر  على امام المسجد وخصص له خطبه واجاد فيها
الاسراف فى ماء الوضوء فى المساجد امر لايعقل
وشكرا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *نسيت أقول حاجة مهمة 
> 
> هذه الصنابير تعمل بالتيار الكهربي يعني إنقطعت الكهرباء يبقى لا في مية و لا نور 
> 
> في موديلات أحدث تعمل بالبطارية لكن برضو البطارية ضعفت يبقى مفيش مية*


*

*  

*عزيزي أيمن عبد العزيز
*  

*أجزم بأنك تري ببصرك ولاترى الأمر ببصيرتك ...مسألة  إنقطاع الكهرباء وبالتالي إنقطاع  المياه والنور أمور بسيطة للغاية  حسمها الدين الإسلامي بإستبدال الوضوء بالمياه بالتيمم  والدين يسر وليس عسر ...
*

سورة النساء
*
ناهيك عن تطوير المساجد وتزويدها بمنصات طاقة شمسية يتم تركيبها فوق أسطح تلك المساجد ...وأنا أؤكد لك أن دولة إسرائيل لو كانت دولة تدين بالإسلام كانت حلت مشكلة مساجدها بنفس الطريقة المعروضة أمامك وخصوصا أنها دولة مصدرة للطاقة الشمسية ...وماله يا أخي* *أيمن عبد العزيز لو كانت صنابير المياه ذات الخلايا  الضوئية من فوائدها "* * الحد من التلوث و نقل الأمراض فهي غير قابلة للمس**" يبقى زيادة الخير خيرين وتلاتة وأربع فوائد.....!


**  اليابانيون  يفكرون لنا*




> *  اليابانيون  يفكرون لنا        * 
> 
>  اليابانيون  يفكرون لنا  
> بحلهم لمشكلة إسرافنا الغير مقصود بالنسبة الماء
> بإختراع يرشد في إستخدامنا لماء الوضوء
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 







 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*

من النهارده بإذن الله
أبتدأت بالوضوء
بمجرد "سرسوب"  من الماء

*
الحنفية المستخدمة متوفرة بالسوق المصرية ولا تحتاج لجلدة  تتغير من حين لآخر
وفتحها وغلقها سهل للغاية بمجرد  الرفع أو الضغط  على ذراع التحكم



* بمعني عدم فتح الحنفية على أخرها
مع قفل  الحنفية عند إلتقاط رجلي ورفعها للحوض
وإذا كانت الحكومة مش شايفة محاولة
عدم إسرافي في كمية مياه الوضوء
لكن الله سبحانه وتعالي شايف كل حركاتنا وكل سكناتنا
*




> *الإسراف سبب كل جفاف* 
> *الدكتور صالح بن علي أبو عرَّاد*
> أستاذ التربية الإسلامية بكلية المعلمين في    أبها
>    ومدير مركز البحوث التربوية بالكلية
> 
>     الحمد لله الذي بيده الخير ، وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير ، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا      محمدٍ البشير النذير ، وبعد ؛ 
>     فيقول أهل اللغة أن كلمة ( الإسراف ) تُطلق على مجاوزة الحد في الأفعال      والأقوال . وهو صفة سلوكية مقيتة تعني الزيادة فيما لا داعي له ولا ضرورة حتى      لو كان ذلك في أمر مباح .
> 
>     ولأن الإسراف مرتبطٌ بمختلف جوانب الحياة المادية والمعنوية ؛ فإن له صوراً      عديدة وأشكالاً مُختلفة ، الأمر الذي يترتب عليه الكثير من المفاسد الدينية      والدنيوية التي تُدّمر المجتمعات ، وتقضي على الأخلاق ، وتعبث بالاقتصاد ،      وتؤدي إلى الكثير من المضار والآثار السيئة التي يأتي من أعظمها أن الله تعالى      لا يُحب المسرفين ، وأن الإسراف سلكٌ خاطئ ، وتصرف غير سوي . 
> ...




*ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في هذا الشأن*

  


وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ جَنَّاتٍ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ وَغَيْرَ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ  وَالنَّخْلَ   وَالزَّرْعَ مُخْتَلِفًا أُكُلُهُ وَالزَّيْتُونَ  وَالرُّمَّانَ مُتَشَابِهًا   وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ كُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ  إِذَا أَثْمَرَ وَآتُوا حَقَّهُ   يَوْمَ حَصَادِهِ وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا  إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ *الْمُسْرِفِينَ 
*الأنعام- 141 

                                                                                                                                                يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا   وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ *الْمُسْرِفِينَ  
*الأعراف -31 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                     فَمَا آمَنَ لِمُوسَى إِلَّا ذُرِّيَّةٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ عَلَى خَوْفٍ مِنْ    فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ لَعَالٍ  فِي   الْأَرْضِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ *الْمُسْرِفِينَ
*يونس -83 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    ثُمَّ صَدَقْنَاهُمُ الْوَعْدَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُمْ وَمَنْ نَشَاءُ وَأَهْلَكْنَا   *الْمُسْرِفِينَ*
الأنبياء - 9


                                                                                                                                                وَلَا تُطِيعُوا أَمْرَ *الْمُسْرِفِينَ 
*الشعراء - 151


                                                                                                                                                لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّمَا تَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ لَيْسَ لَهُ دَعْوَةٌ فِي  الدُّنْيَا   وَلَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَأَنَّ مَرَدَّنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَأَنَّ *الْمُسْرِفِينَ*   هُمْ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ 
غافر - 43


                                                                                                                                               مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِيًا مِنَ *الْمُسْرِفِينَ 
*الدخان - 31

----------

